# What stud colour to choose?



## thisbella (Feb 7, 2010)

Couldnt post at the breeder corner, aint sure y, post counts?

Anyway, my chihuahua is a red/sable/while. So i'm wondering what colour of a stud should i choose to get fawn/cream/white? i've read about the gentic colouring of chi online, but doesnt seem to get them :x Would appreciate for any help given.Thanks

Should i get anything thats fawn/cream/white?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I know of a Red sabled girl, red nose and im planning to mate her with my Tiny (Chocolate Tri-coloured)? This should produce some nice red and chocolate babies im hoping. If she has a black nose then i would choose a fawn/red male. Hope this helps!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Before you breed WaWa, please consider *all *of the issues above and beyond the color of
a stud dog... http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?p=644331#post644331
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=49563&highlight=Bred
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=49880&highlight=Bred


----------



## thisbella (Feb 7, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> I know of a Red sabled girl, red nose and im planning to mate her with my Tiny (Chocolate Tri-coloured)? This should produce some nice red and chocolate babies im hoping. If she has a black nose then i would choose a fawn/red male. Hope this helps!


Thanks! i guess i know what to look out for now. Most probably anything fawn/red/white. Totally love fawn chi



Jerry'sMom said:


> Before you breed WaWa, please consider *all *of the issues above and beyond the color of
> a stud dog... http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?p=644331#post644331
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=49563&highlight=Bred
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=49880&highlight=Bred


Thanks for the info, actually i've read them all. And am still in the midst of researching for more. And, im engaging in a stud service, so the 'agent' would find a healthy stud that's within my preference. Hence i'm looking at what colours i would want,age,health,weight etc. Also! i'm gonna keep all the pups myself xD Not for any commercial profits etc.

Hope i could find a suitable one before her 2/3rd heat, otherwise i'll spay her. *fingers cross*


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She's still a baby.. she's too young to breed at 11 months!!! Just read your blog.. you're planning on breeding her once and then having her spayed afterwards? You're going to keep all the babies.. So say she has 4 puppies as a student can you afford all the vets bills, vaccinations, food etc for 5 dogs?? Thats a hell of a lot of money... and when you go on holiday what are you planning on doing? Sorry for asking all these questions i just don't understand why you'd breed her once just to make her a 'complete female' i find it a bit unjust to be honest!!!


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

WaWa's only a year old so you have another year before you are ready to breed her. First thing is to complete her health testing (see Chihuahua Club of America for the appropriate tests). You also need to research her pedigree for those same tests. Once that's clear, you can begin looking for a stud who has also passed those same health clearences. Once you have healthy, you look at conformation. You need a stud that's strong in the areas that you bitch is weak in hopes of correcting the things about your girl that don't meet the Standard. If these things are set in your girl from her own breeding, you probably won't fix it. That's where pedigree research comes in. If all the dogs behind her have the same faults, then go ahead and spay her. If she's the exception to the rule and not what's normally produced in her lines, then find a dog that is strong in these qualities. This means him and his pedigree. Just because he's nice doesn't mean he'll throw it if it's not solidly behind him. Once you have health and conformation, and have chosen dogs that will improve on your bitch, *then* you look to color. 

Most Chi breeders don't breed for color. Since all colors are accepted (except in the countries that got it right and DQd merle), we really don't care what color the dog is,as long as it meets the Standard and is healthy. Red spotted on white means your bitch carries the spotting gene. It's pretty dominant. Without knowing her color pedigree, you'll probably get some color spotted on white. Reds wash out to fawn so there's that in your favor if you strictly want fawn. Breeding to a fawn dog, unless he's got a huge majority of fawn behind him, will not always give you fawn. If you go this route, make sure he's fawn or fawn with white markings, not fawn spotted on white. You can give it a whirl but in reality, even if you get some fawns, the best puppy out of the litter will probably not be the color you wanted. LOL That's just the way it works. 

You've got a year. Please do lots more research before you make the decision to breed WaWa. A lot of things can happen, and if she's your beloved pet as I think she is, you really want to make the decision if you are ready to lose her just to breed her. It can and does happen. Prepare for the worst and hope for the best. If you decide you're ready, once she's old enough and has passed the health clearences, please look to health and conformation instead of color. Color really isn't important in the long run.


----------



## thisbella (Feb 7, 2010)

You got it wrong. i'm preparing myself to breed her now. But am not breeding her just yet. i'm gonna wait till she's at least 1.5/2years old.If you noticed i said 2nd or 3rd heat. Yes i'm still a student, but am completing studies this june.Also i've already had job offers awaiting. Being a studen, doesnt mean i'm not having any income. And to add in, my parents are supportive of the whole idea. So in other words im financing this by myself as well as my family. Holidays doesnt happen frequently for me,i've been not holiday-ing for a few years. At the same time, i got friends who could look after my babies( they're dog lovers who own dogs) And a dogday care centre whom i trust to take care of my babies too. 

Thanks for your concern


----------



## thisbella (Feb 7, 2010)

LiMarChis said:


> WaWa's only a year old so you have another year before you are ready to breed her. First thing is to complete her health testing (see Chihuahua Club of America for the appropriate tests). You also need to research her pedigree for those same tests. Once that's clear, you can begin looking for a stud who has also passed those same health clearences. Once you have healthy, you look at conformation. You need a stud that's strong in the areas that you bitch is weak in hopes of correcting the things about your girl that don't meet the Standard. If these things are set in your girl from her own breeding, you probably won't fix it. That's where pedigree research comes in. If all the dogs behind her have the same faults, then go ahead and spay her. If she's the exception to the rule and not what's normally produced in her lines, then find a dog that is strong in these qualities. This means him and his pedigree. Just because he's nice doesn't mean he'll throw it if it's not solidly behind him. Once you have health and conformation, and have chosen dogs that will improve on your bitch, *then* you look to color.
> 
> Most Chi breeders don't breed for color. Since all colors are accepted (except in the countries that got it right and DQd merle), we really don't care what color the dog is,as long as it meets the Standard and is healthy. Red spotted on white means your bitch carries the spotting gene. It's pretty dominant. Without knowing her color pedigree, you'll probably get some color spotted on white. Reds wash out to fawn so there's that in your favor if you strictly want fawn. Breeding to a fawn dog, unless he's got a huge majority of fawn behind him, will not always give you fawn. If you go this route, make sure he's fawn or fawn with white markings, not fawn spotted on white. You can give it a whirl but in reality, even if you get some fawns, the best puppy out of the litter will probably not be the color you wanted. LOL That's just the way it works.
> 
> You've got a year. Please do lots more research before you make the decision to breed WaWa. A lot of things can happen, and if she's your beloved pet as I think she is, you really want to make the decision if you are ready to lose her just to breed her. It can and does happen. Prepare for the worst and hope for the best. If you decide you're ready, once she's old enough and has passed the health clearences, please look to health and conformation instead of color. Color really isn't important in the long run.


Thanks! Wow, that's very enlightening. Yes she's going for her vet check next month.And wantin to wait till she's older to make sure there's isnt any health issue that may be spread to offsprings.I'm also in contact with her breeder to know more about her pedigree. My main concern will always be health over colours. And yes, i'll keep researching and make sure its of breeding quality before i actually do it. Thanks for advice


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LiMarChis said:


> WaWa's only a year old so you have another year before you are ready to breed her. First thing is to complete her health testing (see Chihuahua Club of America for the appropriate tests). You also need to research her pedigree for those same tests. Once that's clear, you can begin looking for a stud who has also passed those same health clearences. Once you have healthy, you look at conformation. You need a stud that's strong in the areas that you bitch is weak in hopes of correcting the things about your girl that don't meet the Standard. If these things are set in your girl from her own breeding, you probably won't fix it. That's where pedigree research comes in. If all the dogs behind her have the same faults, then go ahead and spay her. If she's the exception to the rule and not what's normally produced in her lines, then find a dog that is strong in these qualities. This means him and his pedigree. Just because he's nice doesn't mean he'll throw it if it's not solidly behind him. Once you have health and conformation, and have chosen dogs that will improve on your bitch, *then* you look to color.
> 
> Most Chi breeders don't breed for color. Since all colors are accepted (except in the countries that got it right and DQd merle), we really don't care what color the dog is,as long as it meets the Standard and is healthy. Red spotted on white means your bitch carries the spotting gene. It's pretty dominant. Without knowing her color pedigree, you'll probably get some color spotted on white. Reds wash out to fawn so there's that in your favor if you strictly want fawn. Breeding to a fawn dog, unless he's got a huge majority of fawn behind him, will not always give you fawn. If you go this route, make sure he's fawn or fawn with white markings, not fawn spotted on white. You can give it a whirl but in reality, even if you get some fawns, the best puppy out of the litter will probably not be the color you wanted. LOL That's just the way it works.
> 
> You've got a year. Please do lots more research before you make the decision to breed WaWa. A lot of things can happen, and if she's your beloved pet as I think she is, you really want to make the decision if you are ready to lose her just to breed her. It can and does happen. Prepare for the worst and hope for the best. If you decide you're ready, once she's old enough and has passed the health clearences, please look to health and conformation instead of color. Color really isn't important in the long run.


Excellent post!! I have nothing to add. (Isn't that amazing. ha ha)



thisbella - you have been given excellent advice here. I hope you take to heart what has been said.


----------

